# No "check_nrpe" on my Nagios server



## jbruyet (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey all, I just installed Nagios Core v3.3.1 on my 9.1 server. I entered the configurations for my switches and all is working fine. Then I did some configurations for some workstations and no joy. I did some checking and discovered that under /usr/local/libexec/nagios I don't have the "check_nrpe" command. I thought I needed to manually install (from the ports) the Nagios Plugins but when I tried the install I received a message stating that the plugins are already installed. I Googled the problem but all I'm finding is how to monitor a FreeBSD server from a Nagios server. So, does anyone know how to get NRPE monitoring/the check_nrpe command configured on Nagios running on FreeBSD? 

Thanks,

Joe B


----------



## SirDice (Mar 14, 2013)

Oddly enough the port's name doesn't include Nagios: net-mgmt/nrpe2


----------



## jbruyet (Mar 14, 2013)

*T*hank you, @SirDice. I would never have thought to look for nrpe2. It's working now.

Thanks again,

Joe b


----------



## marypoppins (Feb 2, 2018)

Dear All,

I have a same issue on freebsd11. I'm using icinga2. If I try to install nrpe3 package, it wants to remove icinga2. I would like to ask if I try to install net-mgmt/nrpe3 port is there any chance that it would work together with icinga2?
Or where can I get the check_nrpe?

Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Feb 2, 2018)

marypoppins said:


> If I try to install nrpe3 package, it wants to remove icinga2.


With a quick glance I can't really find a reason why it would this. Can you post the whole output of `pkg install nrpe3`? Just say no to the actual install, I'm only interested in the list of things it wants to install/remove/replace. I'm suspecting it's some dependency that's causing it.


----------



## marypoppins (Feb 2, 2018)

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
        icinga2-2.8.1
        monitoring-plugins-2.2_3
New packages to be INSTALLED:
        nagios-plugins: 2.2.1_5,1

I realized this machine is a virtual machine, so i made a snapshot and tried to install the ports. When I run the make, it was checked to use the nagios-plugins default, so I change it to use the monitoring-plugins which comes with icinga2.
I think the nrpe3 package based only on the nagios-plugins and does not want to use the monitoring-plugins. 
Thank you for your answer!


----------

